# Bosch 1617EVS 2.25 HP Variable Speed Router



## PurpLev

Nice review! I have the same one,

I have the plunge base for freehand work, and the regular base permanently mounted in my router table. I like the fact that is starts off without the desire to run away from your hands, and it's precision height control is superb.

bit change is easy, and the accessories rock - they are simple, easy to use, and perform very well.

now if only they protected that power switch from dust getting in there… it would have been perfect (I heard some people that had dust get in the power switch and disabled it… I just blow air at it after each use and keep it extra clean (cause I'm anal about cleanliness) so I haven't gotten anywhere close to such a thing… but apparently it's a possibility).


----------



## Timber4fun

I have heard about the switch problem. I think it is good to be aware of it. I'll have to remind myself to blow some air through there from time to time. I remove the motor from my router table each time I change bits, so I usually clean it out then. However, I have been thinking about adding a router bit extension that will allow me to leave the motor on the table and change the bits from the top. I am all about convenience. I'll have to blow some air through there a bit more often if I decide to go that route.


----------



## teenagewoodworker

cool! i'll have to take a look into this router. i already have 2 but i am looking to dedicate one or two for my dovetail jig. right nows its either another dewalt, a pc, or maybe the bosch. thanks for the review.


----------



## Festool4

Yes, a very good review. I would suggest looking at Bosch's Under-Table Base with Above-Table Key (RA1165). It allows you to make fine adjustments from above the table. Amazon sells it for around 50 dollars. I have been using one for years and it works like a charm.


----------



## ChicoWoodnut

I have had this router under my router table for about 6 years now. I have never had a problem with it. It does everything I ask of it. The only thing negative about it is that it doesn't take the PC style bushings. Bosch sells an adapter for that though. Other than that, it rocks!


----------



## Russ553

I concur with everyone. I have the Bosch with 2 fixed bases, one mounted to my router table, and the plunge base.

It is all everyone said it is, plus. I have owned about 5 routers and the Bosch is the best so far.


----------



## DrsHobby

thanks for the review. I just order one form Amazon.


----------



## tenontim

Thanks for the review. I have a pile of the 1617 one speed models and I love them. I haven't heard anything about the vs model. Glad to here it's as good as the rest of the Bosch tools. I may have to look into getting another router.


----------



## Timber4fun

DrsHobby - I purchased mine from Amazon as well. In an effort to help our own, the next time you order from Amazon you may want to think about going through The WoodWhisperer website. You have access to the exact same pricing/product and you work directly with Amazon, but I believe Marc (The WoodWhisperer) gets some credit from Amazon if you search for the product from his site. Just a thought. Marc or someone else may need to clarify that. I am going to try that the next time I order from Amazon to see if I can help Marc.


----------



## roundabout22

Tim,

I have this router kit and did a review. I like the power and most everything else. I have a problem changing to the fixed base. I never know if it's going to go smooth, or be a pain in the a**.

Also Martin has an Amazon site for Lumberjocks as well. When I order tools and whatnot from Amazon I usually split between the two.


----------



## ND2ELK

Hi Tim

Great review and great router. I just got the combo set with the plunge and straight base not to long ago. It is one of the nices routers I have ever owned. Thanks for the review.

God Bless
tom


----------



## JohnGray

I have this great router, a plunge base, and another stationary base that I leave attached to my router table plate. It's a good one.


----------



## Timber4fun

Roundabout22 - I just noticed the LJ Amazon site that Martin set up. I'll have to split between the two sites as well. Thanks for the heads up. I am a rookie. Seems like I am learning something new on here everyday.


----------



## dsb1829

I too have this router. I purchased it as a multibase kit. I don't think I have felt a heavier router, so not really sure where that comes into play. I suppose larger routers (3+HP), but I also don't see the need for those with what I do. It has a much better heft than my old ryobi.

I like this router a lot. Good power, soft start is a great feature, variable speed, and as mentioned simple intuitive controls. I give mine 2 thumbs up or 5 stars.


----------



## saddlesore

I concur with all. I've had this combo for about a year now and I'm very pleased with it. I'm considering buying a second motor only though so I can keep one dedicated to the table. Also, I have never had a jammed bit with this router, something I cannot say about my older Makita or Craftsman.


----------



## JDL

My switch started going out intermittently after about 3 months. $40 dollars to have it replaced. Worked great ever since.


----------



## Wingstress

My switched died after 11 months of use. I got a new router replaced because I bought the extended service at Lowe's. 3.5 years later (last night) the switch died again. I am really upset because its the only router I own. I have to go buy a new router and this thing has died on my twice. I also had trouble with the soft aluminum housing getting scuffed up when inserting it into the fixed base. Every once and a while I had to buff it with some fine sand paper to get rid of the burrs so I could insert it.

So now I don't know what to do. Buy a router I like to use, but I know it could die on any given night, or buy a different kind. If I buy a different kind, does anyone have any suggestions.?


----------



## Timber4fun

Tom - I have a Porter-Cable router as well. I've had the Porter-Cable router for 15+ years. I have not had any switch problems with my Bosch router, but it sits permanently in my router table. The router table has a built in switch, so I never use the switch directly on the Bosch. I use the Porter-Cable router for freehand work. I was looking at the 3.5 HP Milwaukee router for my table prior to getting the Bosch. It has some very good reviews, but might not be the best for freehand work, given the size. I still like the Bosch a lot. Porter-Cable is very solid as well.


----------



## vintagenewb

Great review…I have owned this router for about a year. I am slowly (very slowly) building my shop and this is without a doubt one of the best purchases I have made. I can only hope all my purchases are as good as this one, but that seems unlikely. I am extremely new to woodworking and don't have a lot of experience with power tools, but even someone with zero experience can tell that this tool is high quality and although I still need alot of components for my shop, I have not regretted my purchase of this router for a second. Thank you everyone on this site for posting your reviews, as I have found this has become my first place to go to get the information that I want. Gratz to all!!


----------

